# New Radeon8500-9700  drivers

## TripKnot

Saw on /. that ATI has released updated drivers that infinally include XVideo and S3TC support, ie UT2003 is now playable on these cards.

I'll report back if I have any problems

----------

## TripKnot

Minus some problem downloading the drivers from ATIs site with phoenix in linux (worked fine in wondows with phoenix).  The drivers install much like with the older 1.4.3 drivers.

Remember, when compiling your kernel to make AGP a module and compile in DRI support but no drivers below that.

```

# rpm -f --force --nodeps fglrx-glc22-4.2.0-2.4.3.i586.rpm

# /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/make.sh

# /lib/modules/fglrx/make_install.sh

```

(optional)

```

# fglrxconfig

```

(need to fix links that the install deletes.  This works for me but someone correct me if I am linking to the wrong files)

```

# cd /usr/lib

# ln -s /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/FGL.renamed.libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so

# ln -s /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/FGL.renamed.libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1

```

The part that is optional above is because if you already have the old drivers install you just simply need to change the driver from fglr200 to fglrx in /etc/X11/XF86Config.  You may want to enable VideoOverlay and OpenGLOverlay in the driver section too.  Following is my driver section for your reference.

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier "Fire GL 8x00 0"

   Driver "fglrx"

   Option "no_accel" "no"

   Option "no_dri" "no"

   Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

   Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

   Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

   Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option "OpenGLOverlay" "on"

   Screen 0

EndSection

```

You can now use the xv extension for videos. I have verified this.  Its nice to have fullscreen DVDs now. 

On my Athlon500 and Radeon8500LE at a res of 320x240x16bit, UT2003-demo is totally unplayable. I would guess the FPS ranges from 1-20 or so depending on the screen.  Hopefully performance is better on those with a faster cpu.

----------

## microbrain

Am I the only person in the universe for which these drivers don't compile?

(pwd = /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod)

# ./make.sh

ATI module generator V 2.0

==========================

probing for VMA API version...

cleaning...

patching 'highmem.h'...

patching 'drmP.h'...

patching file drmP.h

compiling 'agpgart_be.c'...

compiling 'agp3.c'...

compiling 'i7505-agp.c'...

compiling 'firegl_public.c'...

In file included from firegl_public.c:219:

patch/drivers/char/drm/drm_proc.h: In function `FGLDRM_proc_init':

patch/drivers/char/drm/drm_proc.h:87: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_proc_init':

firegl_public.c:287: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_proc_cleanup':

firegl_public.c:335: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_open':

firegl_public.c:361: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_getminor':

firegl_public.c:398: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_register':

firegl_public.c:441: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_cleanup_module':

firegl_public.c:537: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c:540: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c: In function `vm_shm_nopage':

firegl_public.c:1804: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c:1812: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c:1831: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_vm_map':

firegl_public.c:2125: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c:2176: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c:2209: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_firegl_agpgart_available':

firegl_public.c:2376: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_agpgart_available':

firegl_public.c:2388: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c:2464: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c:2472: parse error before `)'

firegl_public.c:2474: parse error before `)'

compiling failed - object file was not generated

<end output>

bummer dude.

----------

## TripKnot

Please, no one install these yet.  They seem to be unstable.  Switching to a different console with ctrl-alt-F[1-6] causes X to exit.  I've also had the system spontaneously reboot when starting X and causing some file corruption.    I'm going to play around a bit and see if I can figure this out.  Insights wanted.

Edit:  Oh yea and OpenOffice-bin no longer works, even with an unmerge/merge

Edit: Here's a cleaner install method:

```

# rpm -f --force --nodeps fglrx-glc22-4.2.0-2.4.3.i586.rpm

# cd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/

# ./make.sh

# cd /lib/modules/fglrx/

# ./make_install.sh 

# ldconfig

```

You may get an error about libMesaGL.so.  There is now an invalid link, /usr/X11R6/lib/libMesaGL.so.  I've found it safe to delete.

There is a thread about the openoffice problem I had here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=14220

Its a new fluxbox problem.

Closing of x upon console switch is still an issue, it doesn't occur with the the stock Xfree driver, so I'm at a loss.

----------

## platojones

Wow, I'd love to hear if you've had any luck getting around the stability issues.  I've got a radeon 8500 that's just begging to be accelerated   :Wink: 

----------

## GentooNewbie

If you want acceleration I have been using the older 1.4.3 drivers with out any issues.  Infact they are faster than the newer 1.4.3 drivers.

old = 2600 FPS glxgears

new = 2100 FPS glxgears

the older ones are named fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.4.3.i586.rpm

use rpm2tgz and install that way.

----------

## ProtectR

 *Quote:*   

> Am I the only person in the universe for which these drivers don't compile?
> 
> (pwd = /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod)
> 
> # ./make.sh
> ...

 

You're probably using gcc compiler version 2.95.x as I did...

The driver only compiles with 2.96 or 3.2

I recommend you to update to 3.2 as 2.96 is too buggy...

----------

## TripKnot

I cannot for the life of me figure this one out.  someone with more knowledge is going to have to, or maybe we have to wait for another driver rev.  That dropping out of X on console change is a total PITA.   

Performance is a little bit worse as GentooNewbie mentioned. Glxgears went from ~2550 -> ~2350 for me.  Also I noticed a replacement for glxgears called fgl_glxgears.  Its basically a cube with the familiar glxgears demo on all the faces.  It runs much slower, somewhere in the ~250fps here.

I'm really torn between the two drivers.  I like the working xv in the drivers so I can have full screen vid but I never realised how much I switch to the console until this x dropping problem came up.  It drives me nuts.

----------

## platojones

GentooNewbie said:  "If you want acceleration I have been using the older 1.4.3 drivers with out any issues. Infact they are faster than the newer 1.4.3 drivers."

Well, thanks for mentioning that.  I tried those and they work great!  

TripKnot:  ATI seems to be somewhat weak in the driver development department.  I've had ongoing issues with their Windows XP drivers for some time now.  Minor stuff, but annoying all the same (i.e., DVD menus go black...this happened sometime after their second r200 driver release and they've never fixed it)  Therefore, it would not surprise me at all if their linux drivers have issues.  I do, however, at least commend them for the attempt and hope that their linux efforts will continue.  It's really in their best interest after all.  I think I'll skip this driver rev for now tho, and stick with these older but more stable drivers, even tho they don't have Xv   :Sad: 

DRI for the r200 looks some ways off at this point, but there is light at the end of that tunnel.  I don't think they will be very full-featured tho, since ATI is somewhat stingy with detailed technical info for open source developers.

----------

## Mr. Pointy

Do the ATI drivers work on XFree 4.2.1?  The ATI website says only 4.1.0 and 4.2.0.  I'm wondering though if they overlooked the newest version.

----------

## tyreth

Can someone explain to me clearly please the deal with ATI product drivers?

I've seen talk of different opensource drivers, DRI, the unified ones, etc, and it's all a mess of things I can't make heads or tails of.  I'm used to nvidia - just leave graphics options out of the kernel then install the nvidia-kernel module.

What drivers are there for ATI?  Which are better and worse?  Which are open and closed?  Which can be used for 3D gaming like quake3 and/or UT2k3?

Also, which of these drivers will let me play quake3 and or UT2k3 with a laptop with ATI cards, eg Radeon 9000?

Thanks for any help!

----------

## phelan

As far as I know there are three drivers for the 8500 and up:

XFree/DRI project (OpenSource)

The way to go for a clean system. With a stock XFree 4.2.x installation with a DRI project binary release you get rather slow 3D performance (1700 fps glxgears) and texture compression as needed by UT2003 has not yet been implemented (So you can't play it). Also XV (hardware scaling useful for movie watching) doesn't work.

With a complete CVS build of the DRI sources you also get a CVS build of the whole XFree tree. This results in additionally working XV support. This is the variant i'm running right now.

The DRI-Project: (An excellent Howto which describes the CVS tree compilation can be found on the documentation page)

http://dri.sourceforge.net

GATOS project (OpenSource)

The main goal of this project is to provide support for the All-in-one-Wonder cards. I used this one because it has working XV support. (The drivers works for non AIOW too). If you do not have an AIOW I suggest to use the DRI-CVS method as mentioned above because I never got 3D acceleration working with the GATOS drivers.

http://gatos.sourceforge.net

ATI official drivers (ClosedSource)

These are the drivers released from ATI. There are two versions:

The older one, which has faster 3D support (2500 fps glxgears) than the ones from the DRI project but also lack texture compression and even XV.

The new one (Nov 20), which includes texture compression and XV. Performance seems to be somewhere between DRI and the old ATI drivers. BUT: They are very buggy right now and in fact they actually don't work correctly. (They really should be marked as VERY BETA).

http://www.ati.com

Please report any errors or additional Information. All statements are based on my System: ATI Radeon 8500 (built by Ati), Athlon XP 1700+[/b]

----------

## tyreth

 *phelan wrote:*   

> As far as I know there are three drivers for the 8500 and up:
> 
> ATI official drivers (ClosedSource)
> 
> These are the drivers released from ATI. There are two versions:
> ...

 

Thanks for all your help, appreciated.

One important question though, do these new drivers work with laptops?  This is in fact the most important question for me.

A secondary one is whether ATI is likely to release new improved drivers over time or not

Thanks

----------

## TripKnot

There is a driver feedback link on the linux driver page.  I highly recommend everyone with one of these cards and is having problems to submit a problem report.  Hopefully if they get enough responses they will release a fixed driver relatively quickly.

http://apps.ati.com/linuxDfeedback/

----------

## TripKnot

Just found out that X doesn't get dropped when logging in through xdm.  Only when X is started with startx, maybe something significant there.

Edit: Err, sorry, I was wrong.  It keeps the X session alive so long as you don't type or execute anything from another console.  As soon as you do however, it restarts x again.  <sigh>  just when I thought I had found a way to use this drivers.

----------

## pascall

Mr. Pointy : I am using the new drivers with Xfree 4.2.1. So they should work with any 4.2.x.

But they are plaged with problems, and performance is really bad (from first impression, no figure to confirm that yet) : they seem to give a much worse performance than the one you can with the catalyst 2.4 drivers for Window$ XP/2000.

Anyway I submitted feedback on the ATI site, hopefully as TripKnot said, if we are enough maybe they will react quickly.

By the way I think that everyone noticed that those drivers were developped by FireGL-Germany (the company they bought some time ago). Does anyone know if ATI-Toronto still plan to hire some linux tech guy to offer good linux drivers (I heard they would start offering good drivers starting January 2003) ?

----------

## GentooNewbie

Your welcome Platojones.  I really want to use these driver because it enables DPMS support for my flat panel, but they are too buggy.  I get artifacts when I run a app that uses the Xv extention.  Will have to submit a feedback to ATI.

----------

## iancurtis

how do i know what version of opengl these drivers are using...i have a radeon 8500 and i thought these drivers use opengl 1.4 But fglrxinfo gives me opengl version 1.3...

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 8500 DDR Athlon (3DNow!)

OpenGL version string: 1.3.3477 (X4.2.0-2.5.1)

note: opengl-update 1.4 is merged.

----------

## xlyz

just to let all you know that new ati drivers are available from ati site

not yet tried though

bye

 :Smile: 

----------

## TripKnot

The new ATI drivers ver 2.5.1 seem to fix the X dropping problem.  Its nice to see ATI didn't sleep on this for 6 months.

----------

## pascall

TripKnot : I tried them and indeed they seem to fix the X-virtual console problem : X no longer crashes when you CTRL + ALT + Fx...

Performance is still very bad with UT2003-demo (maybe comes in part from the fact that the openGL renderer used by Epic is worse than the Direct3D one), any hint form Nvidia users ? Let s hope that performance will be improved in the next driver release.

But at least we now have a decent working competitor to Nvidia on Linux...

Iancurtis : fglrxinfo gives the same... No idea why. I can t remember what was the output with the 2.4.3 driver set.

----------

## GentooNewbie

Because QuakeIII looks better and you can enable options you could before.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

 *pascall wrote:*   

> any hint form Nvidia users?

 

UT2003 runs incredibly well using an nVidia card in Linux, I don't think there are OpenGL issues with UT2003.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## pvdbogaard

I got this latest ATI driver (2.5.1) working for an Club-3d Radeon 9000Pro. Used fglrxconfig to generate the config file. However I cannot get my second monitor to work: it either gets no signal, or it is an exact copy of the other monitor. Would like two independend monitor.Clues?

I tried the different option that fglrxconfig offers. No luck though

----------

## NiGHTSFTP

I get segfaulting going on with various games at various times.

Sometimes glxgears will segfault right away, sometimes it will start then crash, sometimes it will run for quite awhile then crash.

Same for tuxracer.

"Racer" game, wont load.

UT will sometimes start to show the opening fly-by demo (Loki 4.36) then, crap out. Or, just not load.

I dont know how to go about fixing the problem, anybody have any suggestions?

Edit (add specs):

Athlonb 1.4ghz, Radeon 8500LE (128mb), XFree 4.2.0, KDE 3.0....

If anybody wants any more info, just ask. (thanks)

----------

## Radi

Hello There 

i have read above that you get up to 2500 FPS with glxgears, i have installed the 2.5.1 driver successfully and according to glxinfo my opengl works fine but with glxgears i get only 75 FPS

(UT2003 runs with something between 2 and 10 fps at 1280x1024).

Could it be a problem that i have compiled the radeon driver as a module? I know that i don't need it but it might be a good backup if something is extremly going wrong with the fglrx driver.

is there anyone who can help me

----------

## NiGHTSFTP

 *Radi wrote:*   

> Hello There 
> 
> i have read above that you get up to 2500 FPS with glxgears, i have installed the 2.5.1 driver successfully and according to glxinfo my opengl works fine but with glxgears i get only 75 FPS
> 
> (UT2003 runs with something between 2 and 10 fps at 1280x1024).
> ...

 

If glxgears are only getting 75fps, yep, you didnt install 3d support, err, properly.

You need to:

- get the matching Linux kernel source

- run "make distclean"

- setup that kernel source with the config file matching your kernel

- run "make dep" on the kernel source tree

- go to "/lib/module/fglrx/build_mod" and enter "./make.sh"

- go to "/lib/module/fglrx" and enter "./make_install.sh"

thats copy/paste from ATI instructions. I did just the last 2 steps and it worked fine  :Wink: 

I get ~2500 fps on glxgears (2561 or some such crap)

----------

## Mr. Pointy

 *Radi wrote:*   

> Hello There 
> 
> (UT2003 runs with something between 2 and 10 fps at 1280x1024).
> 
> 

 

Once you get it working don't expect to play ut2003 at 1280x1024.  Maybe 800x600 if you have a 3ghz processor and a Radeon 9700 pro.

OTOH, maybe my system is showing its age (1ghz and radeon 8500 128mb).  UT2003 is not playable.  That is the fault of the current ATI drivers.  I say that 'cause UT plays pretty well here with the xig accelerated-X server (free demo only plays for about 30 minutes)

Radeon module shouldn't be a problem long as it's not loaded.

FYI

glxgears 2290 fps

fgl_glxgears 337 fps

On second thought,  I could just as well say it's the fault of ut2003,  since the ATI drivers , as well as the Xig and DRI drivers, have no problem with RTCW, for example.

Back to the 2 to 10 fps, that sounds about like what I'd expect at 1280x1024.  Do you have any other 3d apps to test?Last edited by Mr. Pointy on Sun Dec 15, 2002 1:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr. Pointy

 *Way back in November, TripKnot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (need to fix links that the install deletes.  This works for me but someone correct me if I am linking to the wrong files)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I think you are linking to the wrong files  :Smile:   You should link to the libGL.so that comes with the rpm, not the one that is renamed by the rpm, right?   It's /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2

----------

## Radi

hm, i have linked the new libs but it doesn't work that way. still have around 70 fps, (btw. q3 q3 works very well).

i will try to compile the driver once again.

my system is fast enough, i get around 40 fps with my 8500 and a duron ,1,3 ghz (in ut everything set to max) in windows. I don't expect that performance from the ati linux driver.

----------

## Mr. Pointy

If quake 3 works well.  I'd say everything is as it should be.  There just isn't good performance at the moment with ATI+ut2003.

I remember something about bad numbers from glxgears, but cant remember the specifics.  Only thing I can think of at the moment is check 

```
 ldd /usr/X11R6/bin/glxgears
```

look for what libGL.so is pointing at.  

To put it another way, if 70 fps was a meaningful score for glxgears there is no way you'd be able to play q3.

----------

## GentooNewbie

I just installed the UT2003 Demo and it plays great at 1280x1024 with the new ATI(2.5.1) drivers.  I have a AMD 1.4Gz XP and a radeon 8500LE.

----------

## pascall

Does anyone know if the 2.5.1 ATI drivers work wel with glibc 2.3 or are they 2.2 exclusive ?

I am asking because 2.3 seems to be the new default for Gentoo (emerge -p -u world lists glibc2.3).

----------

## timop

I have gentoo 1.2 and radeon 9000pro and i did install rpm and run fxgconfig and when trying to run X I get this:

```

XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 18 January 2002

   If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

   newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

   reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Dec 17 22:20:26 2002

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fi"

(**) XKB: layout: "fi"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0305 card 1043,8033 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8305 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1043,8033 rev 22 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 10 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 10 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 10 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:4: chip 1106,3057 card 1043,8033 rev 30 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10ec,8029 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 1274,1371 card 1274,1371 rev 08 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 105a,0d30 card 105a,4d33 rev 02 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4966 card 148c,2039 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,496e card 148c,2038 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0xd6800000 - 0xd7efffff (0x1700000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0xc000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI unknown chipset (0x4966) rev 1, Mem @ 0xe0000000/26, 0xd7000000/16, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xdffe0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI unknown chipset (0x496e) rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/26, 0xd6800000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xd6000000 - 0xd601ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0xd6800000 - 0xd680ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0x00007400 - 0x0000743f (0x40) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0x00007800 - 0x00007803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0x00008000 - 0x00008007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0x00008400 - 0x00008403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0xd6000000 - 0xd601ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0xd6800000 - 0xd680ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0x00007400 - 0x0000743f (0x40) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0x00007800 - 0x00007803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0x00008000 - 0x00008007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0x00008400 - 0x00008403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0xd6000000 - 0xd601ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xd6800000 - 0xd680ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0x00007400 - 0x0000743f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x00007800 - 0x00007803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x00008000 - 0x00008007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x00008400 - 0x00008403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.1.10

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 2.5.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI R200 QH (AGP),

   ATI R200 QL (AGP), ATI R200 QT (AGP), ATI R200 BB (AGP),

   Radeon RV250 Id (R9000), Radeon RV250 Ie (R9000),

   Radeon RV250 If (R9000), Radeon RV250 Ig (R9000),

   Radeon RV250 Ld (M9), Radeon RV250 Le (M9), Radeon RV250 Lf (M9),

   Radeon RV250 Lg (M9), Radeon R300 AD (R9500), Radeon R300 AE (R9500),

   Radeon R300 AF (R9500), Radeon R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

   Radeon R300 ND (R9700 Pro), Radeon R300 NE (R9700/R9500Pro),

   Radeon R300 NF (Unknown), Radeon R300 NG (Fire GL X1)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

what might be wrong?

thanks

----------

## timop

jeee its working, i just unistall ati's own drivers, and emerge xfree 4.2.99-3 and ati-gatos.

----------

## the_bard

I'm getting the same error... the following was clipped out of /var/log/XFree86.0.log...

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

... and I have no clue why. 'lspci' lists the PCI 01:00:0 device as being a standard VGA controller... and PCI 01:00:1 as being an unknown display controller. Might this have anything to do with the card being dual-display capable?

I've sent out my bug report to ATI, too... hopefully they'll put the effort into figuring out what all's going on.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

same error here

(radeon9000)

could anyone find a solution for this?

or got an reply from ati?

thanks anyway,

jaxi[/code]

----------

## the_bard

I don't remember this working the first time I installed the drivers... I think I tried it at least. After having these problems, I went back and tried to install the GATOS drivers, and then upgrade X to 4.2.99... neither worked.

So re-emerged xfree, and noticed that there is an ebuild for the ati drivers (named, aptly enough, "ati-drivers"). So I emerged that, too. I also made sure to run "fglrxconfig".

After getting the same error, I went back to the /etc/XF86Config-4 file, and changed the line containing "BusID PCI:1:0:1" to "BusID PCI:1:0:0".

Now X complains about not being able to find a matching device section for "BusID PCI:1:0:1", but it does start up. I imagine what's happening is that X is searching my PCI devices, discovers that I have a second head (display adapter) located at BusID PCI:1:0:1, which I assume is my second display off of the 9000 Pro, and can't find any configuration details on it. I'm not using the second head, though... so it can complain all it wants.

Now if I can only solve the segmentation fault errors I'm getting in the driver itself...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

yeah thx for this, i did this too with the ati-drivers (2.5.1-r1)

now it works, but fglrxinfo still shows me this:

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: VA Linux Systems, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 3.4.2
```

and in glxgears i get only about 66FPS  :Crying or Very sad: 

bye, jax

----------

## xlyz

I had the same problem

check out your kernel

to have Ati opengl I had to clear any DRI reference in menuconfig (even as module) and reinstall drivers

now everything works     :Smile: 

----------

## the_bard

Now I'm getting segmentation faults within the fglrx driver itself... it only appears whenever I run Unreal Tournament or Flightgear. I tried the Mesa Demos, without a problem, when I tried to find a program a little less complex that would give me the same fault.

I did manage to fix Unreal Tournament... I changed the renderer from SDL to OpenGL. Why this worked is beyond me, unless the SDL renderer makes use of some function of the fglrx driver that's broken, and the OpenGL does not, but an idiot can figure that much out.

Flightgear only crashes with that seg fault in the driver when it's rendering night time... during the day (simulated time), it's fine. In fact, I'm rather liking the performance during the day.

I ran gdb, and managed to get a backtrace for the crash... it follows:

... *Lots of Loading going on*... 

Loading tile /usr/games/lib/FlightGear/Scenery/w130n30/w123n37/942034 

token = OBJECT_BASE name = 942034.btg 

(no debugging symbols found)... 

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault. 

[Switching to Thread 16384 (LWP 11386)] 

0x47da6a0f in s12896 () from /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so 

(gdb) bt 

#0 0x47da6a0f in s12896 () from /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so 

#1 0x3e8bd554 in ?? () 

I also ran a strace on it... received the following:

...

open("/usr/games/lib/FlightGear/Scenery/w130n30/w123n37/942034.btg", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) 

open("/usr/games/lib/FlightGear/Scenery/w130n30/w123n37/942034.btg.gz", O_RDONLY) = 10 

fstat64(10, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0640, st_size=8298, ...}) = 0 

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x52195000 

read(10, "\37\213\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\3]Y\t\\\216\313\367?\317C\310\232"..., 16384) = 8298 

read(10, "", 4096) = 0 

_llseek(10, 0, [8298], SEEK_CUR) = 0 

read(10, "", 16384) = 0 

close(10) = 0 

munmap(0x52195000, 4096) = 0 

close(9) = 0 

munmap(0x52194000, 4096) = 0 

ioctl(4, 0x4008642a, 0xbffff188) = 0 

ioctl(4, 0x4008642a, 0xbffff038) = 0 

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) --- 

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++ 

I have the entire stace log, if someone needs it. It's rather huge, so I didn't want to post it here.

The Flightgear user/dev mailing list weren't all that helpful... they pretty much pointed to ATI and said "Driver problem. Go to these guys..." I'm really loving ATI's support now... "Just tell us what's wrong, and fill out this form. If we have a question, we'll email you. By the way, don't expect anything." *sigh*

----------

## art

I'm trying to get radeon 9000pro to work with just 1 head (to get dri working) using fglrx drivers

when I disable Xinerama monitor's green light turns orange and freezes, everything is ok when Xinerama is "on" but no DRI fgl_glxgears complains that it can't get fbconfig, glxgears= 250 fps

May have to put my Geforce 2 back in.

Anyone want a radeon 9000pro

----------

## xlyz

any1 knows if and when Ati is going to release a new version of their drivers?

with DRI drivers tvout can be enabled? winex works?

----------

## pascall

xlyz : same question here... I m waiting for a new release cause right now i can t use the console in vesafb modes (then i can t have the gentoo kernel bootsplash screen...).

I don t know about winex, but as other opengl applications are accelerated, i see no reason why winex should not work... Anyway ATI has lots of work to do cause the drivers give only basic performance vs theirs windows counterparts (see UT2003).

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *art wrote:*   

> I'm trying to get radeon 9000pro to work [...]
> 
>  fgl_glxgears complains that it can't get fbconfig, glxgears= 250 fps

 do u have a trirdparty-radeon card?

ive got one and it wont work. here a part from the XFree86.log

```
(EE) fglrx(0): board is third party board

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled
```

any idea for a workaround?

----------

